# Who has a rain cloud that I can come visit?



## Xme (May 31, 2018)

Please!! I want one so bad, but maybe visiting one will be fun!


----------



## Sundance99 (Jun 3, 2018)

I just received the rain cloud and it’s in my camp!

Id. 40547461058
Mayor. Sundance


----------



## Xme (Jun 3, 2018)

Sundance99 said:


> I just received the rain cloud and it?s in my camp!
> 
> Id. 40547461058
> Mayor. Sundance
> ...



Ohhhh yay!!! I?m so jealous, I?ll add you. My names Piper, thank youuuuuuu!


----------



## Sundance99 (Jun 3, 2018)

Ok, accepted!  Maple is standing under it now.  Enjoy!


----------

